# **testing** Lumia 1520.3 ROM



## nate0 (Dec 8, 2018)

I've been working on a custom ROM for the Lumia 1520.3 RM-938 32gb.

The variant info for the model I'm working with is below.

I wanted to know if there were any users out there US or non-US that would be wanting or willing to test a 1520.3 ROM with me.
*-You need to be able to understand and be capable of using Windows Phone Internals to unlock your phone
-Your device must be a 32GB model with Samsung eMMC
-This ROM is for the 1520.3 (RM-938) only, and was not tested for the 1520 (RM-939) or 1520.1 (RM-937).  However, I own a 32GB RM-940 (1520.2) and this ROM does successfully flash to that device and work.
-Like any altering of any device outside of stock or OEM specifications, there is a chance for something to go wrong. Even though most errors or issues can be reversed or fixed you could potentially render your device useless or damage it in other ways.  You would be willing to do this at your own risk.
-It would be best/ideal to do this with a spare device and not your main daily phone*

I currently use T-mobile US so one of the customizations I did was to alter the NVI settings and provisioning files to use t-mobile US HD voice and LTE bands.  I also removed some of the apps, and made a couple of other changes just for testing.  I'm limited in what I can verify works for cellular tweaks and changes since I only use T-Mobile US.

If anyone is interested, let me know here and I'll post up a link to the image files. If not no worries. I'll link what I come up with either way at some point.

Model info: Lumia 1520.3 RM-938 Product code: 059V6X0 with 29.1GB Samsung eMMC

ROM info: Version 1703 Build 10.0.15063.1446

UPDATE:
I've moved to another area of focus and so for now I ended troubleshooting and building this particular ROM further.  However what I ended up with I have posted a link for as I said I would.  The only real changes from what the original ROM was is I added my own NVI files under \Programs\CommonFiles\OEM\Public\Nokia\MultiVariant\MCC-310\ and replaced the default variant NVI files with the same.  I replaced the ADC files under \Programs\CommonFiles\ADC with that of the T-Mobile 640 LTE variant. I also removed some xap files that I personally found annoying or had no use for.  That is about it.

Flash this at your own risk of course LINK


----------



## RomanMel (Dec 10, 2018)

*Testing Lumia 1520.3 ROM*

Hi, Sir !
I am ready to participate in new OS testing. I have Lumia 1520 RM-937, in Europe


----------



## nate0 (Dec 10, 2018)

RomanMel said:


> Hi, Sir !
> I am ready to participate in new OS testing. I have Lumia 1520 RM-937, in Europe

Click to collapse



I added some bullets in RED. Please review them in the first post and let me know if you understand or if you have any questions.


----------



## augustinionut (Dec 10, 2018)

Nate0, how you unbricked the phone?


----------



## nate0 (Dec 10, 2018)

augustinionut said:


> Nate0, how you unbricked the phone?

Click to collapse



My RM-939 is still bricked. I'm almost positive the uuid of the critical partitions are mismatched and maybe more...but going forward I did not work with that particular variant anymore since its modem nvi hard parameters (China Unicom) limited me for what I was originally trying to do anyway.


----------



## mirhl (Jan 9, 2019)

https://forum.xda-developers.com/wi...mer-unbrick-jtag-t3082592/page52#post68692677
https://forum.xda-developers.com/wi...ia-1320-hard-bricked-wpinternals-2-3-t3734020
https://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10-mobile/lumia-emergency-files-including-models-t3748037
https://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10-mobile/testing-debrand-lumia-1520-att-rm-940-t3656783


----------



## maverickrohan (Feb 21, 2019)

nate0 said:


> UPDATE:
> I've moved to another area of focus and so for now I ended troubleshooting and building this particular ROM further.  However what I ended up with I have posted a link for as I said I would.  The only real changes from what the original ROM was is I added my own NVI files under \Programs\CommonFiles\OEM\Public\Nokia\MultiVariant\MCC-310\ and replaced the default variant NVI files with the same.  I replaced the ADC files under \Programs\CommonFiles\ADC with that of the T-Mobile 640 LTE variant. I also removed some xap files that I personally found annoying or had no use for.  That is about it.
> 
> Flash this at your own risk of course LINK

Click to collapse



What edits did you make here? Could I not access the files in Mass Storage mode on my phone to update the files and fix the issue. Even I am on T-Mobile US and want to be able to use the LTE bands they support + enable HD Voice which the phone and both T-Mobile technically support.


----------



## nate0 (Feb 21, 2019)

maverickrohan said:


> What edits did you make here? Could I not access the files in Mass Storage mode on my phone to update the files and fix the issue. Even I am on T-Mobile US and want to be able to use the LTE bands they support + enable HD Voice which the phone and both T-Mobile technically support.

Click to collapse



I added and changed enough nvi settings to get the LTE bands I wanted and HD voice to work. If you want to know which lines were changed just compare the updated nvi file to the RM-938 original nvi file for MCC-310.


----------



## cataclysms (Mar 20, 2021)

The link is no longer valid.


----------



## nate0 (Mar 20, 2021)

cataclysms said:


> The link is no longer valid.

Click to collapse



Thanks for noticing.  I was not aware of anyone still using it...went back the other day and did some clean up of all my shared access.  Message me and I can share it for you.


----------



## cataclysms (Mar 21, 2021)

nate0 said:


> Thanks for noticing.  I was not aware of anyone still using it...went back the other day and did some clean up of all my shared access.  Message me and I can share it for you.

Click to collapse



The message icon is grayed out. I think it is because I am a new member. It won't let me message you.


----------



## nate0 (Mar 22, 2021)

cataclysms said:


> The message icon is grayed out. I think it is because I am a new member. It won't let me message you.

Click to collapse



What model 1520 do you have?... I miss that phone in some ways.


----------

